# *** Ziwipeak AND Taste of the Wild *** (Just for some verity Yes/No) ????



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

My 6 month old boy Caesar who is currently doing well from the past 3 months on Ziwipeak Fish & Venison in the mornings and Lamb in the evenings.

Is it ok to feed him Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Formula in the mornings and Ziwipeak in the evenings… I just want him to have some more verity in his diet?

IS THIS OK or should I continue to only keep him on a Ziwipeak diet? 

He also gets chicken feet, chicken Gizzards, Pork Feet and Pork baby Ribs occasionally twice a week..

Any advice will do before I make the move so I know if it is ok or not.

Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak ?Daily Dog? Air-Dried Cuisine - dog food

Grain-Free Natural Premium Holistic Healthy Dog and Cat Food - Taste of the Wild Pet Food

Cheers

Ashley


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think what you're currently feeding is fine for him. He's already got variety from what you said.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i switch my dogs kibble often. when one bag is finished i buy
a different brand. i use can food as one of his topping. i just
bought him 7 cans of food, 7 different brands. he also gets
fresh meat, fish, fowl, raw egg, raw ground beef, salmon oil,
organic yogurt, fruit, veggies, etc.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Ziwipeak comes in two other flavor varieties, I'm fairly sure, You can rotate between those three for variance.


----------

